# The Crow



## arkayye (Mar 2, 2011)

.
Cawed.
.


----------



## hardpintoo (Mar 2, 2011)

A man brutally murdered comes back to life as an undead avenger of his and his fiancée's murder. , Lee was mortally wounded when a dummy bullet, which had become lodged in one of the prop guns,_The Crow_ has been translated into almost a dozen languages and has sold over a quarter-million copies worldwide


----------



## arkayye (Mar 3, 2011)

hardpintoo said:


> A man brutally murdered comes back to life as an undead avenger of his and his fiancée's murder. , Lee was mortally wounded when a dummy bullet, which had become lodged in one of the prop guns,_The Crow_ has been translated into almost a dozen languages and has sold over a quarter-million copies worldwide


 
Almost random in relation to the above post, but interesting nonetheless. I just hope that 'blurb'like comment is not a straight copy-paste from some other article. Cheers.


----------

